
Best to pay cash at California hospitals - pricehacker
http://www.clinicpricecheck.com
======
pricehacker
What I've learned from spending a year researching and collating California's
hospital prices?

\- Paying cash for services in California is often a very good idea, since
cash prices for hospital services approach medicare reimbursement rates (or
about 80-95% off hospital's list prices).

\- The average insurer discount is low (only 30% off the lis price - a FAIR
estimate) and often far, far above the medicare reimbursement rates.

\- LA has way better cash prices than the Bay Area where a few hospital
systems really dominate.

~~~
mdorazio
The last time I tried to do this at an urgent care center because I didn't
want to have to pay my stupidly high deductible for 5 minutes of doctor time
and a prescription for what I already knew I had, the front desk didn't even
know if paying cash was an option, let alone how much things cost. I'd love to
see this as an option at more places until we can get a less-insane healthcare
system.

~~~
pricehacker
Hospitals (and maybe urgent care facilities) will try very hard to prevent you
from paying cash prices if you have insurance, because they will make less
money. Some hospitals might even refuse to share their cash rates with you if
you tell them you have insurance.

Even if you have shared your insurance with a health provider, you can pay
cash prices, but you have to sign a document informing not to bill your
insurance.

The best cash rates are in Los Angeles with a few hospitals that are the
medicare reimbursement rates or the medicare rates plus 5%. There are also
hospitals that cap surgical costs for self-payers in LA, which is can be an
awesome deal. Sadly those kind of excellent cash deals do not exist in the Bay
Area or San Diego.

